# GFNY getting to the start and back to hotel by bike



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I am a country boy - live in the sticks - relatively speaking.
I am going to NYC for the GFNY and am wondering about riding my bike to the start and how bad the roads will be in particular when trying to get back to the hotel after the ride.
I am staying at the Hampton inn near Madison square garden.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

FasterStronger said:


> I am a country boy - live in the sticks - relatively speaking.
> I am going to NYC for the GFNY and am wondering about riding my bike to the start and how bad the roads will be in particular when trying to get back to the hotel after the ride.
> I am staying at the Hampton inn near Madison square garden.
> Thanks for any input.


Numerous options to get to the GWB from the MSG-area. That early in the morning, car traffic isn't going to be an issue (returning to the hotel might be a different story, however). If you'd prefer to stick to bike lanes, check out the link below. You can take the Greenway all the way up to the GWB (and back) if you want. Just need to traverse a few blocks (west/east) on city roads to get there, but some streets have dedicated bike lanes, if you're a bit wary of riding alongside cars.

Enjoy GFNY.

Manhattan Bike Map: Manhattan Bike Paths, Bike Lanes & Greenways - NYC Bike Maps | NYC Bike Maps


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Thx Boogermin - I had been checking out that site btw.. very useful. I sort of anticipated the streets being ok @ 4 am - although wasn't entirely sure - it is the return I am concerned about - especially after having ridden the 100 plus miles. I was wondering if maybe driving and parking near the start would be a better option...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

FasterStronger said:


> Thx Boogermin - I had been checking out that site btw.. very useful. I sort of anticipated the streets being ok @ 4 am - although wasn't entirely sure - it is the return I am concerned about - especially after having ridden the 100 plus miles. I was wondering if maybe driving and parking near the start would be a better option...


Parking is usually ok. Not sure where it will be this year. You could possibly ride down to Weehawken and take a ferry back. I know they had them running one of the last 2 years.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Even if you drive to the start, well the best area to park will be around Grant's Tomb on Riverside Dr. 

Biking to the GWB has some hills. Biking back, your're primarily going downhill. 

The bike/pedestrian walkway, on the way back has some tight corners to navigate through, and especially at the end of the way heading down to the streets. Not hard, you need to practice low speed control.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I did the GFNY a few years ago and stayed in a condo very close to MSG. We took the bike path along the river all the way up to the bridge. I think we had to cut over on the streets just before the bridge so we could use the road to get on the bridge itself for the start. 

On the way back, the Ferry takes you across the river and you're back south almost even with where you started on the bike path. Riding back down to the Ferry on the Jersey side almost completely eliminated our ride home on the NY side. 

I'll be there again this weekend, but staying at a hotel in Jersey this time.


----------

